# E202 error on Sharp LCD TV



## oposky2006

Hi All: 
I recently gave up entirely my cable so all i have now are the basic channels we all get for free. I am still connected through the cable that was provided to me by Time Warner, but I have no box or anything I just plugged the ccable straight into my TV. 
It worked fine for 3 months but I just got an E202 error on my TV (Sharp LCD 42'). . . 

Does anyone know how to fix it? 

Thank you in advance, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ares

The E202 error is when the TV fails to receive broadcast try using an over the air antenna and not the RG6 cable that was hooked up to your cable box. If you still are getting the E202 error there could be an issue with the main board if you are still under warranty Sharp will fix it if not, it's about $500 for the main board. I had the same problem two years ago with my 32" Sharp Aquos mine turned out to be the main board it was under warranty at the time.


----------



## oposky2006

thanks. i will have a check


----------



## Ares

No problem and I hope that you will be able to fix this issue with little to no cost to you.


----------

